
Ask HN: How to be competitive in a remote world - bpatel576
If companies are going to shift their focus to remote work, I&#x27;m curious what we can do as software engineers to remain competitive in a global landscape.
======
stephenr
Be good at what you do?

I’m quite interested to see how all the overpaid SV workers react when they
realise that there are people much smarter than them working for a lot fucking
less, all over the world.

